
Why Coding Bootcamps Don't Work - happy-go-lucky
https://www.inc.com/geoffrey-james/why-coding-bootcamps-dont-work.html
======
dozzie
> Computer programming is highly specialized work; it can't be effectively
> taught in an intensive program.

You must be having a very peculiar view on programming as an industrial field.
The parts that are "highly specialized work" are rare, most of the needs of
business are boring gruntwork.

Bootcamps don't work -- if they don't work -- not because programming is
difficult like rocket science or quantum mechanics, but because bootcamps
focus on earning money (more students and more graduates' placements wherever)
instead of teaching the craft.

